# Hmmm....Shorties



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

This photo of Gary Nichols car started me thinking of my own shorties. How many of you have made shorty passenger cars?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.... 



.....maybe?










.....could be? 









...its a possibility?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a Walthers "Oscar" kit about 20 years ago!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 
LOVED those short cars, really appeals to my whimsical side-which is pretty big! Like to see a shot of the whole train.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I copied Jerry's idea and made some egg shorties. 










-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 
I copied you and Jim some and put a set of diesel horns on top of my Eggliner loco. I polished up the brass though.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Huuuuuuuuuuum sure do not look like eggs to me.







Later RJD


----------

